# Nichrome versus NI80 wire



## Silver (15/5/16)

I have noticed several folk use the term Nichrome when describing what wire they use.
And then there is NI80 wire (the one with the fast ramp up)

I want to know what is the difference and are they the same?

I recall in the early part of my journey there was Nichrome wire from eCiggies. We were mainly using Kanthal then. Nichrome was said to have a "tinny" taste for some.

Surely this NI80 wire is not the same as the "previous Nichrome wire" from way back?

Am I misunderstanding something?

PS - for the record, the NI80 wire has no tinny taste for me. Tastes fine.


----------



## Attie (15/5/16)

Its is the same thing, NI80 refers to a specific type of nichrome. The 80 refers to the % nickel in the wire. You also get NI60

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/16)

Same thing as far as I know, @Silver. NI80 is NiChrome (Nickel 80 %, Chromium 20 %). NI200 is pure Nickel.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

Andre said:


> Same thing as far as I know, @Silver. NI80 is NiChrome (Nickel 80 %, Chromium 20 %). NI200 is pure Nickel.



Thanks @Andre -

but remember that so called "tinny tasting" Nichrome in the old days from eCiggies (i recall they stocked it)

Surely that wasnt the Nickel 80% Chromium 20% as per the NI80 ?

I always thought that Nichrome may have been more Chromium then...

Ah well, interesting


----------



## JakesSA (15/5/16)

Same as the way back when version, not sure what the ni/cr mix was back then though. By the time I got into vaping Kanthal A1 was already mainstream and the wire of choice.

I suspect it's the advent of hi powered regulated mods that lead to NiChrome's resurgence since its resistance is lower than Kanthal for the same surface area.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre -
> 
> but remember that so called "tinny tasting" Nichrome in the old days from eCiggies (i recall they stocked it)
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly they stocked NI60

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

Thanks guys
You make a good point about the resurgence now given the higher powered gear @JakesSA 

Thats why i am keeping my bamboo yarn wick just in case something else changes
Hehe

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro (15/5/16)

Nichrome: N20, N40, N60, N70 & N80
Nickel: Ni200TCR & Ni200TFR
Nickel Iron: NiFe, NiFeR, NiFeSV

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks guys
> You make a good point about the resurgence now given the higher powered gear @JakesSA
> 
> Thats why i am keeping my bamboo yarn wick just in case something else changes
> Hehe


Lol, I still have 2 rolls of those too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

